# Donkey coloring pages?



## GlacierRidge (Mar 18, 2008)

May be a wierd question... but next month, I am taking a donkey and a goat to visit my son's kindergarten class. They are learning about animals. I would also like to be able to give them maybe a coloring page of a donkey and a goat, and wondering where I might find something like that? LOL....I've been looking thru my son's coloring books....

Unfortunately, I'm not a very good artist.....but I may have to try!!....

Angie


----------



## Horsefeathers (Mar 18, 2008)

I went to Google and clicked on images, typed in "donkey coloring pages" and it brought up several good ones. A lot of them are for public use, so there is no copyright infringement issues. If you want something more custom, let me know, and I'll see what I can come up with.

Chris


----------



## haihui (May 27, 2013)

Google is always a good starting point, I have some coloring pages sites bookmarked, looked through them and I only found donkeys on supercoloring, I don't know if you've heard about them before, they have quite a few, here are their donkey coloring pages this brought up some memories, I might print out a few myself


----------



## BiologyBrain (May 15, 2019)

I wish I’d seen this sooner...I could have drawn you some images. I hope you found some.


----------

